# Wood fungus



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

My son's first planted tank and after only one day of setting up the tank with hardscape, plants, water, lights and filter he is getting wood fungus on his driftwood. Not sure he soaked it very long before setting up, but what should he do if anything? Does not plan to add fish for a couple weeks.
My driftwood never has done this. Here is a link to a pic of the fungus.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I had this on my driftwood when I first set up last year. I had boiled and bleached the wood prior to soaking in the tank. It eventually will go away on its own, after whatever the wood is providing to the fungus runs out (took mine a month). In the meantime, he can try using mollies to clean it up (mine ate it).

-Dave


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

It looks like grapevine like they sell in the reptile section. I found out the hard way about grapevine driftwood, the fungus I couldn't get rid of, gave up and put it in my birds cage.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What kind of wood is it?


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

He is going to check at Petco today to see if they know what kind it is. [-o<


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

This often happens when new wood is put into a tank, particularly with grapevine wood (in my experience). It isn't harmful and will quickly go away.

By the way whenever you copy an image weblink type [ img ] before the link and then [ /img ] after it. This will embed the picture into your post so we don't have to click on the link. Just remove the spaces between the brackets and the img or /img inside.


----------



## The Young Man (May 24, 2009)

I picked up some Mollies from my dad this afternoon based off the great advice Dave Monkey gave and intruduced them in my newly planted tank. They immediately started gorging on the fungus. Look below to see!!!










Thanks Dave!!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It WORKED! That's a relief. 

Like Zapins said, it shouldn't last too long, and for some reason the mollies like it. 

-Dave


----------

